# Custom Daemoness 7 string build!



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello!
Thought I would share some progress pictures of my daemoness 7 string.
The spec will be as follows:

-Cimmerian body shape, with contemporary carve, satin natural swamp ash back.
-3 piece flame maple neck.
-Ebony board, with "pocket watch being torn apart by an invisible force" inlay.
-quilt maple top, with a purple to purple burst.
-BKP rebel yell in the bridge, and a VH2 in the neck (both uncovered).
-Hipshot hardware.
-volume, tone and 3 way pickup selector. 
-Etc

Here are some pictures of the top, and an initial inlay design idea. 












Nolly has kindly agreed to take some pictures for me when he's at the workshop, so ill be uploading those to this thread.

Thanks for looking!

Morgan.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 3, 2011)

As with all of his work, this should be nothing short of amazing!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2011)

That should kick ass


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 3, 2011)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!!! Nothing like waking up and finding a new daemoness build!

also: gold hardware amirite?


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

no I hate gold lol. The hardware will be black.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 3, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> no I hate gold lol. The hardware will be black.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 3, 2011)

That inlay design looks awesome! I'm anxious to see this come together.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 3, 2011)

Another amazing guitar... and inlay


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2011)

Would be cool if the numbers on the watch could somehow correspond with the fret numbers they're inlaid on(e.g. XII on the 12th fret, IX on the 9th). Might be hard to pull off, though.


Anyway, congrats! I fucking love Daemoness build threads!


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

The Watch face would have to be massive for that to work! So big that it would cease to look like a watch... So unfortunately that would not work. Cool idea though!


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> The Watch face would have to be massive for that to work! So big that it would cease to look like a watch... So unfortunately that would not work. Cool idea though!



Yeah, true. Maybe the "XII" numeral piece of the watch-face could be broken off and pulled into the 12th fret along with the rest of the debris trail? It would take some reworking of Dylan's already great drawing, but dude's a great artist and I'm sure he could pull it off.


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

That could be pretty cool, i'll mention it to him. Thanks!


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 3, 2011)

so uh is it done yet?





really excited for this build!


----------



## Stresspill (Mar 3, 2011)

Purple = win win win. The inlay is gonna be rad!


----------



## lobee (Mar 3, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> That could be pretty cool, i'll mention it to him. Thanks!



Nice!

In theory, it would be a cool thing to be added, but definitely go with whatever looks the best in practice.


----------



## darren (Mar 3, 2011)

That's going to be one killer inlay. I love every inlay i've seen Dylan do.


----------



## just_kosteg (Mar 3, 2011)

that's gonna be amazing one!
can't wait when Dylan start building of my axe


----------



## IconW (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. Purple?! Oh yes!
And that inlay design looks wicked!


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank god another sick inlay Daemoness!


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fucking hell dude, Adam(The Nollister) just linked me this while we were having a lesson, and jesus christ the inlay and the quilt are fucking amazing, cant wait to see how the build progresses.
Cant wait till my build starts either! put my deposit down a week ago today!


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2011)

Cool concept. Yet another Daemoness thread to check back on every day.


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, can't wait to see this build evolve, and eventually play it! Dylan understood exactly what I wanted for the inlay.


----------



## Lewk (Mar 3, 2011)

Khaine88 said:


> Fucking hell dude, Adam(The Nollister) just linked me this while we were having a lesson, and jesus christ the inlay and the quilt are fucking amazing, cant wait to see how the build progresses.
> Cant wait till my build starts either! put my deposit down a week ago today!



What's the wait time now out of interest?

Looking forward to seeing that inlay done


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lewk said:


> What's the wait time now out of interest?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing that inlay done



Erm I think about 7-9 months untill its finished dude, about 5-6 till build starts


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yaay! This is going to be epic as well. Daemoness builds are among my favorite threads on this website. 

Also, just out of curiosity, why did you choose this specific inlay? I personally think the concept is pretty damn awesome . I always wonder how different people choose their inlay designs.


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 3, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


>



Smashing! Let's hope Dylan gets this project completed in good time, eh guys? Geddit?

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> Yaay! This is going to be epic as well. Daemoness builds are among my favorite threads on this website.
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, why did you choose this specific inlay? I personally think the concept is pretty damn awesome . I always wonder how different people choose their inlay designs.



I have always liked watches/clocks, so its something I have wanted for a while.
Additionally I am interested in the questionability of time, hence the watch coming apart. I think Dylan is keen on that sort of thing too, he's pretty excited about doing this one!


----------



## b7string (Mar 4, 2011)

I can honestly say that no thread has given me this much jealous GAS before. This is stupid it honestly is stressing me out how much I want this guitar lol. That inlay is going to be unbelieveable. Almost Dali-esque


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice!!!! And I agree that it would be cool to pull some of the numbers out of the watch face and have them on the frets they correspond to. It would be a portion of the watch face with jagged edges, and you might only do a couple of them, like the 9th and 12th, but that might be cool. Either way, I'm looking forward to seeing another kickass inlay from Dylan!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 4, 2011)

oh my fucking god that inlay is going to be SICK!!!


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 4, 2011)

Whats the cost on the build btw?


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 4, 2011)

haha good one neglectedfield


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ill actually be in Waghorn Guitars tomorrow, picking up my Caparison that I gave Dylan to set up last week when I went to spec out my Cimmerian. I can take some pictures and send them your way if you like?


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 4, 2011)

sure man that would be sweet! I'll PM you my email address!


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Update!


----------



## Nile (Apr 3, 2011)

that inlay is too cool


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, this will be my last comment regarding his inlays.... SWEET MOTHER OF PINKSOCKS!!!!


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 3, 2011)

oh. my. god.

that inlay is insane. serious talent.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, Now I just want to commission an inlay and hang it on the wall. Or put in under my pillow or something.  just too cool!!


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## kruneh (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet!
Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Daemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Waw this will be good =)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 3, 2011)

God, I'd be afraid to play it.


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers guys, cannot wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## SamSam (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't wait for my build to start. When did you make your order/deposit?


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh.My.God. I'm starting to have a serious case of Dylan's-Inlay GAS.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it possible to just order fretboards from Dylan? 'Cause that inlay is just too amazing and so are all of his other ones, course I wouldn't wanna spit up the cash for a full custom guitar though.


----------



## Devotion (Apr 3, 2011)

Tik tak tik tak tik tak...

How long till the finished built? Or does the broken clock mean it will stay as it is as if time would have stopped? 
In short: epic inlay.


----------



## Cogito (Apr 3, 2011)

so ridiculous..soooo so ridiculous


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure when this will be finished... I'm told Dylan will start work on the finish next week, so hopefully not too long!


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 3, 2011)

mother of god...


----------



## Jontain (Apr 4, 2011)

everytime i see dylans work brutal levels of jealousy begin to mount!


----------



## just_kosteg (Apr 4, 2011)

Dylan is great as always!
But here I noticed some kind of... flaw?
and why marked by pointer fret is more grinded-off then others?
Anyway, Dylan's works is still the best works I ever seen


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 4, 2011)

just_kosteg said:


> Dylan is great as always!
> But here I noticed some kind of... flaw?
> and why marked by pointer fret is more grinded-off then others?
> Anyway, Dylan's works is still the best works I ever seen
> View attachment 19606



The frets have not been dressed yet, so I'm sure everything will be level once that's done (although i'm surprised you spotted that, the difference is minute if there is one at all).
Regarding the black spot on the inlay, not sure what that is. Perhaps a piece fell out or something. I'm sure it will be rectified.


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 15, 2011)

We have colour!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think this will turn into my favorite Daemoness so far. And that's saying something.


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Dylan really understood what colours I was after.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 16, 2011)

How in the mother of god...
GAS-ATTACK! O.O


----------



## drenz (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy mother of god. Only 3 months until construction of my very own. God damn!


----------



## asher (Apr 26, 2011)

The purple-purple bursted quilt makes things look very nebulous. Goes with the inlay well!


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. Heres another pic Nolly sent me today, which shows what the top colour looks like with the natural back. I was worried the contrast would look a bit odd, but I think it looks awesome!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Apr 26, 2011)

this is just incredible. Can't wait for it to be finished, congratz already morgan!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah man, the contrast between the top and back looks incredible in the flesh. I saw it for the first time since the staining today, you're one lucky dude!


----------



## zakattak192 (Apr 26, 2011)

A little off topic, but Nolly, do you think you could get us a picture of that Valkenbyrd in the background? I've been dying to see one other than the stencil that Dylan shows in the video.


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Check out the Daemoness guitars facebook page. theres a "builds in progress" album which includes a Valkenbyrd.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 26, 2011)

EDIT: Morgan beat me to it


----------



## missingastring (Apr 26, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> Check out the Daemoness guitars facebook page. theres a "builds in progress" album which includes a Valkenbyrd.



Thundercougarfalconbird.

That is a rad shape!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 26, 2011)

daemoness inlays are hard to beat. i remember being all over that dripping water inlay.


----------



## just_kosteg (Apr 26, 2011)

natural back / painted top looks awesome!



morgasm7 said:


> Check out the Daemoness guitars facebook page. theres a "builds in progress" album which includes a Valkenbyrd.



wow thats a stunning top, what wood is it?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 26, 2011)

just_kosteg said:


> wow thats a stunning top, what wood is it?



It's a really wicked piece of burl maple that's been stained trans black.


----------



## missingastring (Apr 26, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> It's a really wicked piece of burl maple that's been stained trans black.


 
As cool as that looks, it makes me a little sad that it's been staind. 

Still cool as hell, I just love natural finishes with such nice figuring!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd agree with you if it didn't look so insanely badass.
Anyway, let's get back to admiring Morgan's guitar, shall we?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 26, 2011)

we shall


----------



## missingastring (Apr 26, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> I'd agree with you if it didn't look so insanely badass.
> Anyway, let's get back to admiring Morgan's guitar, shall we?



Indeed. My comment should be taken as praise for the wood selection! I really want a Daemoness. 

Congrats on the badass guitar, Morgan.


----------



## Khaine88 (Apr 28, 2011)

FFFF Moar Daemoness threads I do approve, the purple is insane! its come along insanely well since the last time I was at Daemoness HQ aswell, really nice man, happy for you Morgan, Making me desperate for my build to start now!


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 28, 2011)

What sort of spec have you gone for Khaine88?


----------



## Khaine88 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hang on Ill PM it to you its rather Huge ><


----------



## xkreedx (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow... That guitar is insane! I love the inlay and the color! Very jealous.


----------



## TeethLikeNathan (Apr 29, 2011)

that is amazing!


----------



## morgasm7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Khaine88's guitar sounds like its going to be pretty amazing, look out for that build thread!


----------



## morgasm7 (May 12, 2011)

Heres another angle-


----------



## 7string (May 15, 2011)

Whoa!! Brilliant!!


----------



## Solodini (May 16, 2011)

That top looks like a nebula, what with the purple.


----------



## morgasm7 (May 17, 2011)

Cheers guys! Looks like I might be picking it up in a couple weeks.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Picking it up Tuesday! expect pictures Tuesday evening.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 9, 2011)

Good gawd, it's pertty.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jun 9, 2011)

This build looks great. Dylan's work never ceases to amaze me. 
Plus that inlay...


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 13, 2011)

She's strung...


----------



## JamesM (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuckin' stunning!


----------



## b7string (Jun 13, 2011)

morgasm7 said:


> She's strung...



I know, I know, don't quote images, but HOLY @(#$. That is an awesome inlay! Beyond awesome! I'm excited for you


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 14, 2011)

OMFG.

Like, for real, O. M. F. G.

Amazing all around.


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 14, 2011)

This post contributes nothing to the thread.



SHOW US THE REST OF THE GUITAR YOU BLOODY TEASE !!!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm gonna go with an "I fucking hate you," just because I'm jealous . That looks awesome!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 14, 2011)

That inlay! That finish! That elegant shape!
OMG!!!
I think that wasn't said already...


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Will start an NGD thread too, but here is a picture of the guitar finished. Will put up a link to the NGD thread once its written.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jun 14, 2011)

here is the NGD thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-7-string-pocket-watch-inlay.html#post2525551


----------

